# Thisbe's babies are here!!! Need tips!



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I just returned from running errands with my room mate and after letting the puppies out I came back to my bedroom and noticed some squeaking. I looked in Thisbe's cage and low and behold beautiful babies are here!!! I think there are eleven so far, but I think she may still have more coming, and I don't want to stress her by observering too closely(wishing i had moved the cage to my eye level-it's currently on top of another cage). Hoping they all survive their first day and night! Any tips for the next few days???


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

Give them about 24 hours before you handle them too much, but you do want to get a good look and make sure they have milk bands 

I slightly envy you! I'd never do it on purpose, but I've been in the accidental pregnancy spot before and thoroughly enjoyed watching how quickly they grew. If you have a camera, take a couple of pictures a day to document their growth!


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

They all have milk bands! I won't handle them until probabyly tomorrow or late this evening. Mom is ok with me touching her for now. I've been taking pictures on my phone because I don't have a camera, but i will post some as soon as i get some you can actually see. lol. At current count there are fifteen, but I got sixteten yesterday so I think one may be under some others. Hard to tell at the angle I'm at. I'm going to be moving her cage(very carefully) to a better spot soon. quieter and I can see better.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

WOW 16?! Lots of kids. holy crap.

Handle them soon, once they are born the more you handle them from little babies the more socialized they will be. Don't forget to give mom a break here and there with her cage mate, that time also gives you time to hold the babies and take pictures and what not. 
Good luck! Raising that many rtas is TOUGH, but it is a great experience. Start finding homes NOW though!


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Mom had a short break today. She is great with letting me touch the babies as she crawls around and visits with her cage mate. Such a good mama. Unfortunately we had one pass away this afternoon. not sure why, but came back and it was dead.  But still have fifteen healthy babies to take care of. I have several homes locally lined up and a have been putting ads online for closer to the lincoln area. One guy emailed me and was mad because he thinks i'm asking too much when I just want them to go to good homes..I'm definitely not trying to make money off of them, but I dont want them to go to bad homes! Ugh some people! Anywho, tomorrow I have a slow day so i will let mama and her cage mate out to have some free range time and take more pictures of the babies!


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thisbe feeding all her babies


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Very sweet 
Shes she have paper towels for her nest?

And how much are you charging? 10-20 is reasonable to make sure they do not end up as snake food. If someone is unwilling to cough up 20 bucks and demands a lower price, they don't deserve the baby anyway.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

She has her regular bedding and then kleenex and paper towels but she doesn't use them for the nest. I had them listed $7 each and their $10 at the local pet store. I totally agree and they are definitely not going to get one! She's such a good mom and I've been handling them so they will make great pets..I just hope I can find homes for them all.


----------

